# Fluval 406 Problems



## Cstar_BC

I am really starting to detest Fluval products. 

I cleaned my canister today, and got it to prime. However, once I plug it in no water moves.

Now I know its primed because when I pump it the bubbles have gone and I can see it pushing water through. I have checked all the things they say to check . AGGGGHHHHH!

Anybody have some experience with this filter?


----------



## Cstar_BC

Problem resolved . Is there a better canister filter maker ?


----------



## Mick2016

How big is your tank? Maybe a HOB version will work better for you.

I have a Marina Slim. Works like a charm. Easy to assemble/disassemble, as needed, to clean. Simple cartridge system. Quiet as a mouse. Adjustable flow (i.e. speed, not direction). Chrystal-clear water. Compact. One could easily put two in for larger tanks - at opposite sides.


UPDATE: These models are self-priming.


----------



## VElderton

I use both HOB and canister filters on tanks 30 g plus. Each has it's advantages and disadvantages. Pre-filter sponges have improved my HOB efficiency. Adding Biohome & Hydroton media to my canisters as really improved them. 

I agree priming canister filters was a pain until I started using this method making sure the canister at least a couple feet below the tank. 

1) Shut off in-take and out-flow

2) Unplug the filter

3) Disconnect the in-take & out-flow tube set

4) Do your canister maintenance, including the film around the impeller

5) Re-assemble the impeller assembly, check that it running freely

6) Reconnect the in-take & out-flow tube set, lock them into place

7) Open the in-take & out-flow tubes so the the canister slowly fills with the tank water pushing out all air

8) Give the canister a jiggle dislodging any trapped bubbles

9) Plug the pump in

This might sound tedious but once you get into the pattern it becomes automatic. I have done it so many times it's become habit. I find the priming plungers not that useful at all. 

Hope this reduces your canister frustration.


----------



## The Guy

My best experience with fluval canisters was selling them and buying Eheim, IMO Eheim are the top of the food chain never really had any issues with them at all. I'm also a big fan of Aquaclear hob's, although I am going to try the Seachem Tidal 55 on my 45 gallon Osaka when it gets set along with a Eheim 2236 canister. :bigsmile:


----------



## troutsniffer

They're annoying to prime, but if it's full and not pumping, there's probably a problem with the motor. I still want to trade mine for a eheim and will do just that when I get the chance.


----------



## Fishman35

Depending on how far the canister is below the aquarium makes a huge difference in how easy it starts up again. The water in the hoses is what starts the siphoning back into the canister once you hook it up again after cleaning. I found that if your canister is up sitting level with the aquarium, I fill the canister up with dechlorinated water to the top , then put the top motor unit back on. This seems to help with airlocks and is easier to use the little primer plunger at the side to work properly. Canister filters are meant to sit considerably lower in a cabinet than up higher beside the tank. Just think how much easier it is to siphon water when the bucket is on the floor, than up more level with the aquarium. When canister filters are hooked back up , you should hear the water flowing , filling the canister back up, which again forces air out.


----------



## Mark Brown

I don't know if I could tolerate having a canister filter that wasn't in a plumbed tank. That just sounds like too much of a pain. That being said I never disliked my fluval canister I think it was a 204, nowhere near their top of the line but it was more than adequate for my 33g. Worked great but it was plumbed into the aquarium and sat directly below it in the cabinet


----------



## Cstar_BC

My problem with it is more price tag associated with their products . I expect it to work . I expect it not to leak . It is 100% set up within recommendations. It's a 406 on an 60gallon cube (overkill maybe) but it's definitely in range . 

I was watching Solid Gold Aquatics and she uses an Aquatop - I think imma switch to that . 525gph canister filter with built in uv ~> price tag $118.19US


----------



## Mark Brown

that's a bloody good price. Fluval anything is definitely over priced. Hagen made a fabulous marketing decision when they pushed that line so hard for "quality" and with the massive brand recognition. Ask 100 people in a big box pet store to identify brands and I bet 99 of them say Fluval. Then there is that one fellow that knows better and says Eheim 

...I was not that one fellow which is why I now run a 10 gallon sump and my fluval canister filter is in my shed waiting for my next project.


----------



## Cstar_BC

Once my fish room is finalized and set up I think il switch to sumps for everything . It's nice to have a canister filter kicking about , but damn if i buy another lemon


----------



## Mark Brown

Sump is 100% the best choice I ever made. Customizable, simple, easy to clean and access and the best part?? When a dumpy pump quits you just put in a new one. I have 2 or 3 just laying around incase. 2 min of down time and back in business.


----------



## Plumberboy

I'm a sump guy too. Super quick easy maintenance, and I also have a couple extra pumps and spare impellors.


----------



## troutsniffer

My 406 filter does a great job at filtering the tank. There is way less bypass than my sunsun, aquatop is the same as the sunsun. It uses more electricity for size and less flow than the 406. My sunsun is sitting in the closet.

However, the 406 will not stop drawing in air even after changing all the gaskets. And it is loud compared to any other canister I've had.


----------



## Cstar_BC

I would love to do a few different tanks set up with different sump styles to test which is best just as a fun Learning curve


----------



## Mark Brown

that would be a fun project to fiddle with.
My sump is literally as ghetto as humanly possible and poorly engineered (by me) and it still works like a rock star. One giant white filter pad....about 40 pot scrubbies and a bag of purigen and the tank water is crystal clear. No signs of ammonia or nitrite and my poor 40 gallon is stocked with about *cough* 40 fish. Add in the pond snails, MTS and the who knows how many rilli shrimp I have and it should be exploding. Sump just keeps on sumping. Sorry for the ranty rant but I am a recent convert and I want to shamelessly promote how much I love sumps.


----------



## Cstar_BC

It would be nice to somehow devise a system that joined aquaponics with the sump design . I feel so bad when I start to calculate how much water I use for water changes . I'd feel ecologically better if I could recycle it


----------



## Mark Brown

for so long I have wanted a hydroponic garden. Now I have the land to do it on. Once I tear down the illegally positioned Nissan hut located where I want the new shed to be (new shed will be on my property not my neighbours lol) im jumping right on it. I have every intention of recycling my aquarium "waste" water. Think it would be a stellar use. Also a good place to use up the "waste" water from rodi


...or do you mean a gigantic sump/aquaponic garden all in one....because that would be amazing


----------



## Cstar_BC

I saw this amazing video where using Raft Aquaponics , they floated the plants on top of this pond that they were growing tilapia in .






This is essentially the lay out except it would be fish in the tank above, draining down to the plants, recycling back to the fish . Theoretically if you had enough baffles in the sump you could still maintain filtration of physical waste and support the aquaponic raft.

SO YES ! a sump/aquaponic all in one.


----------



## Mark Brown

that's it....I'm building a new sump.

Instead of vertical baffles, I suppose you could make a horizontal "tray" and use a style of aeroponics. then let that drain into a vertical baffle sump. Wouldnt even be that hard. I have about 5 inches of free room in my existing sump, off to industrial paints and plastics to get me some acrylic. Why do you have to tempt me lol. Now you got my wee little man brain thinking.


----------



## Cstar_BC

To think is to learn is to grow - what if you revolutionize the sump world?!


----------



## Mark Brown

I don't know about that but I sure know if I could grow some lettuce in a box of water under my box of water I would be impressed


----------



## Cstar_BC

If I could have a grow out tank and maintain perfect conditions with a fraction of the water changes Id be happy. It would be neat to grow blueberries or one of those "water loving" plants a little more difficult to maintain in the garden.


----------



## Mark Brown

I'm on it my good fellow. I will fill you in


----------

